# ?new lights?



## trrturne (Jan 17, 2009)

Right now on my 55g I have two 17w flourescent light strips. I understand that gives me around .62WPG? I know this is very low light so I wanting to upgrade my lighting. I want to upgrade to around 2WPG. I have 2 questions.

1: any suggested light kits/strips?

2: When i measure WPG, do you take the watts of the fixture or the individual bulbs? Let's say you have a 40G tank and a 40W fixture with two 40W bulbs, does that give you 1WPG or 2WPG? I believe I'm over complicating things, but I just want to be sure.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

trrturne said:


> 1: any suggested light kits/strips?


Please check out *AH Supply* and *Marine Depot* but no way would I recommend the second just due to cost.




trrturne said:


> 2: When i measure WPG, do you take the watts of the fixture or the individual bulbs? Let's say you have a 40G tank and a 40W fixture with two 40W bulbs, does that give you 1WPG or 2WPG? I believe I'm over complicating things, but I just want to be sure.


The sum of the lamps.

TR


----------



## trrturne (Jan 17, 2009)

ok, i'll check it out. Thank you!


----------

